# No sound in MOV files



## xiao (Apr 4, 2005)

I've been tying to play some MOV files with Quicktime and while I get the video, there's no audio.

I think I might be missing a codec or something because I got a message the first time around saying something to the effect that it's missing software and will try to connect to Apple to download it, but it ended up not being able to connect to the site.

Can anyone help?

Thanks.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try installing Quicktime Alternative, with or without the included player. It will not conflict with Quicktime (though it is a good replacement for it) and contains many codecs.


----------

